# Wee R Yorkies?



## Maddyy (Dec 4, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you guys bought a pup from her? Should I buy a pup from her? Heres the website Welcome To Wee-R-Yorkies and Maltese Breeder Yorkshire Terrier and Maltese Tiny stud service available Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I have no personal experience with the breeder in question.

But... a great place to start looking for a maltese breeder is the American Maltese Association. They have a list of breeders, some have websites, that you can get into contact with. 

Also, check out the breeders section of our forum. There are many helpful threads on there. 

like this one!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come.html

Good luck with your search for your perfect and healthy baby!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Are you looking for a male or female pup? She is on the AMA list and is a nice lady. I just saw her this past weekend.


----------

